# Movie of the 90's- Round 1; Category 3



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

The 4 films with the most votes pass through to the next round. Choose as many films as you like. Polls stay open for 2 days.

Vote Away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Groundhog Day gotta be a lock for this round. Gotta be! I mean, Toy Story and Lion King were okay if you're still 10.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

CMX, I didn't vote for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

You voted those cartoons. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

What? I love Toy Story and The Lion King.


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

voted for lion king too :33

never heard of Groundhog Day


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

This one's harder than the other ones, so far.

Sure, _Unforgiven_ is a shoe-in quality wise. But the rest are just... eh.

_Goodfellas_ is great acting (and of course directing, but it's Scorcese, what did you expect, sub par?), if you ignore Ray Liotta. _Toy Story_, _Groundhog Day_ and _The Lion King_ are pretty boss films. And _Jurrasic Park_ is my youth!

difficult, difficult....


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Eric said:


> voted for lion king too :33
> 
> never heard of Groundhog Day



What the hell? That's worse than not voting for it.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

alright made my choices. nostalgia won out. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> What? I love Toy Story and The Lion King.


Well, you're pretty close to 10, so I guess I can give you a pass. Still, not voting for Groundhog Day warrants a perm ban IMO. You're lucky I'm not an admin.



Eric said:


> voted for lion king too :33
> 
> *never heard of Groundhog Day *


  


Lamb said:


> This one's harder than the other ones, so far.
> 
> Sure, _Unforgiven_ is a shoe-in quality wise. But the rest are just... eh.
> 
> ...


 Just follow your heart and vote for the best movies. IE: Groundhog Day first, everything else second.


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> What the hell? That's worse than not voting for it.





CrazyMoronX said:


>


I was 4 and thats my excuse


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

I purposely vote for 5 each time, so that I'm guaranteed to see at least one film I choose not get in. /masochism


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Pft. I was like 1 at the time, I've seen it though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I purposely only vote 4 to challenge myself morally by excluding some of my favorite movies. It's hard, but someone's gotta do it.

Also, being 4 is no excuse. I watched the film at least 5 times over the course of 15 years.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

also, it allows me to know that at least one of the films I choose will be chosen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Why not vote all 8? Then you get that and so much more.

If Lion King gets through and Groudnhog Day doesn't, I will consider dropping out of this game all together.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

honestly, right now I couldn't tell you why I voted for _The Lion King_, I don't even like it. But "hakuna matata".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

It was probably the voice-over work done by James Earl Jones. That is one fine voice.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2010)

God dammit.. putting my top three in the same category.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

Jurassic Park: Fucking movie's my childhood.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2010)

first movie > all


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

Cartoons are winning


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow. A lot of great movies here. Gotta go with Unforgiven though.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

The Lion King     
Toy Story    
Jurassic Park  
Interview with a Vampire


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Why isn't _Goodfellas_ doing better? What the hell is wrong with all of you?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> Wow. A lot of great movies here. Gotta go with Unforgiven though.



You can vote for more than one.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

childhood faves: lion king & toy story

the rest are more or less on equal terms, although i'm partial to unforgiven since i like westies.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

So liek, if _Unforgiven_ loses does this mean I can call it underrated, even though it isn't?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

How the fuck is Unforgiven losing to Disney films?


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Why isn't _Goodfellas_ doing better? What the hell is wrong with all of you?



I voted for it


I didn't imagine that both cartoons in the category will pass lol...now they are raping the poll


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

I really don't understand how Lion King is winning, its so average.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Lion King is fucking amazing, brah!


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I really don't understand how Lion King is winning, its so average.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, I think I'd pick every single movie in Group 1 over every single movie in this group.  That said, Groundhog's Day is _awesome_.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

I expected that


----------



## Sine (Apr 13, 2010)

> *Goodfellas*





> * 9     |       39.13%*


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

_Goodfellas_ should really be the front-runner in this poll. The others are all good, but Scorsese's masterpiece actually is real Movie of the Decade material. I thought that it might actually win this when I first made this tourney.

There is no excuse for this ignorance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

Stacked category is stacked.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

eh, goodfellas is a tad overrated, even though i love the movie so.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> _Goodfellas_ should really be the front-runner in this poll. The others are all good, but Scorsese's masterpiece actually is real Movie of the Decade material. I thought that it might actually win this when I first made this tourney.
> 
> There is no excuse for this ignorance.


I've got Goodfellas taped for this weekend. I can't wait to watch it from all the hype.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

First time I watched it I was a little dissapointed and underwhelmed.

Second time onwards I've been blown away. It is a truly great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

Goodfellas is the best movie listed here.  Love the image of Jimmy slow smoking.  He just decided to whack his gang in that instant.  Check out the clip on Youtube.  De Niro makes smoking look so fucking cool!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmF_Phk6eIE[/YOUTUBE]

Gooba is right about Groundhog's Day though.  That movie is fucking hilarious.

I voted for Goodfellas, Groundhog Day, Saving Private Ryan, and Lion King.  Lion King was lucky to get a vote from me since I consider it far inferior to the other three.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

What the fucking hell? Jurassic Park  is beating Groundhog Day? 

This is an outrage!  Dropping out in 3... 2...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2010)

lion king toy story goodfellas and interview with a vampire


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 14, 2010)

Saving Private Ryan, Toy Story & The Lion King.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 14, 2010)

Unforgiven all the way. But it's probably for a smaller audience.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 14, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Unforgiven all the way. But it's probably for a smaller audience.



Unforgiven is one of my favorite movies of any decade - and probably my second-favorite 90's movie after Pulp Fiction.

Unfortunately, two of my top ten favorite 90's movies are in this set, and neither one is getting the support it deserves (Groundhog Day being the other).


----------



## Brian (Apr 15, 2010)

Goodfellas, Saving Private Ryan, and Lion King are my favorites on the list.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 15, 2010)

I was a young buck in the 90's so either Disney movie takes the cake.

But Toy Story will always be a personal favorite and G.O.A.T candidate.


----------

